
Start-up culture is corrupting our youth and killing real entrepreneurship - talonx
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/11765609/Start-up-culture-is-corrupting-our-youth-and-killing-real-entrepreneurship.html
======
aamederen
Plain old "Start-up Myths 101" article.

Yes I know that there are examples of some overrated, overhyped and overspent
ideas but do people still believe that they get serious investments by coming
up with random ideas? (except for IOT, see:
[https://twitter.com/internetofshit](https://twitter.com/internetofshit))

A little off-topic but, there exist some successful start-ups that did not go
with the silicon valley way (see:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/06/technology/mailchimp](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/06/technology/mailchimp)
-and-the-un-silicon-valley-way-to-make-it-as-a-start-up.html)

~~~
jayajay
Oi! You trying to click that link?

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/06/technology/mailchimp-
and-t...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/10/06/technology/mailchimp-and-the-un-
silicon-valley-way-to-make-it-as-a-start-up.html)

------
devoply
> A whole generation is being trained to sell their companies as quickly as
> possible - rather than doing any actual work to nurture them

[http://www.paulgraham.com/prcmc.html](http://www.paulgraham.com/prcmc.html)

------
k__
Some people want to make new things, get creative, innovative, also build crap
that seemed good in the first place. Such people are made for young companies.

Some people just want to make money to live a good life besides their job and
be done with it. Such people are made for older companies.

Selling these young companies and letting them age in the process is a way for
the first kind of people to get money out of it, to do it again and a way for
the second kind of people to find a job in the first place.

------
squozzer
One could say the same things about pro sports, actually. Many aspirants start
very young (e.g. Tiger Woods) and put in 8+ hrs / day. Not to mention the
sports camps, bespoke coaching, academic tutoring to maintain eligibility -
all to develop a career that's "hard" over by 40, usually much sooner.

------
kutkloon7
It took me a while to understand that most people who start a startup don't
want to run it for a long time. I think this can lead to bad management.

Also, in reality, many startups stay small and go on to live like a tiny
normal company.

------
earthly10x
There's a real difference between copying code (facebook/AOL/myspace) and
copying intellect (Google).

